# How do you prepare/pin HCG?



## MadScientist (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm getting ready for a cycle and I'm going to be running 500 iu twice a week while on cycle.  I've never done HCG before.  I've seen where some use a 28ga insulin pin and just pop it under the skin...is that effective?

I was thinking I could just include it in the same pin as my twice weekly pins of test c.  Is there a problem with mixing them together like that?

I am looking forward to the benefits of HCG...just need a little more info from those that know.  I don't have it yet, but it's on the way...I don't even know how to prepare it. After I mix the solution, do I only have X amount of days until it no good?  At what temperature should I store the mixed solution?

Thanks in advance to all who respond!


----------



## cutright (Feb 12, 2011)

First off do not mix it with your Test...it will come in 2 parts 1 liquid and 1 solid. Depending on what you got it will most likely be 5000iu. You need to get some bac water to mix it with..to keep it longer and to make the dosing easy. Once you mix the two amps you will have a concentration of 5000iu to 1 ml. So to keep it simple for you mix that mixture into 4ml of back water..that will give you 5000iu to 5ml. Now when you pull to .5 on your slin pin in will eqaul 500iu shoot that on Tuesday Friday. Pinch the skin on either side of your naval and pin into that fold of skin you have just pinched. Last put your HCG in the refrigerator...Enjoy...hope this helps


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 12, 2011)

You don't want to mix your test with the HCG cause test is oil based, and the HCG is water based! Everything Cutright said is point on!


----------



## Lordsks (Feb 12, 2011)

Always use Bac water to mix your HCG, it will last up to *60 days *in the fridge when BW is used. I never read any reason to store HCG p0wder in fridge. A cool dark place is fine.
With smaller amps/vials of under 5000ius ie 1500iu amps the water that comes with it is fine(up to 30days)
Always use an insulin needle for injecting, size of slinpin does not matter but I use 29/30g 1cc.


*MIXING*
Use the bacwater, draw out 1cc BW(use a 1cc slinpin #10-100) and slowly  add to p0wder and gently swirl till mixed. Then draw out mixture(if in  an amp. If already in a vial just refrigerate) with 1.5" needle and  inject into vial or leave in syringe and refrigerate. If you add 1cc to  5000ius then every 10mark on your 1cc slinpin will be 500ius of HCG (use  E5D) if you want to use 250ius EOD then mix 2cc's BW into p0wder and  then every 10mark will have 250ius........

There are 3 ways to use this method. note: always use the *LEAST* amount that you can get results from.

1) 100ius ED starting after wk1 and continued through cycle and for  4-18days after last AAS shot depending on the ester length (prop 3days -  testE 14days - test Cyp 18days). Always make the last HCG shot on day  ester clears. 

2) 250-300ius EOD or 2xwk and (same as above)

3) 500ius E5D starting after wk1 and (same as above)


----------



## MadScientist (Feb 13, 2011)

thanks guys!  I feel better educated now.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 13, 2011)

Mine comes in a vial, 5000iu's of powdered tablet, I use 2.5ml of Bacteriostatic Water, when I inject the vial with the Bacteriostatic Water, I aim it to the sides of the vial so it don't directly hit it, then it's ok to swirl it a bit, but never shake it! With this percent of Bacteriostatic Water you would pull to 25 uinits on the slin pin and that would be 500iu's! Hope this helps you!


----------

